# Angeln in Kolberg( Polen )



## Pikajatschuh (10. April 2008)

Hallöchen

Fahre in 2 Wochen nach Kolberg zum Angeln.

Haben dort 2 Kuttertouren gebucht, und wollen dort auch ein

wenig in die Brandung halten . Hat einer von euch dort schon 

Erfahrungen gemacht mit Kutterangeln und Brandungsangeln.


Mit freundlichen Gruß 

Pikajatschuh|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kolberg( Polen )*

ja ein bischen fisch und drei kaputte autos


----------



## stecs (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kolberg( Polen )*

Hallo  Pikajatschuh,

war im letzten Jahr in Kolberg angeln, die Ausbeute war enorm. Dorsch, Lachs, Hornis... :m
Werde dieses Jahr wieder dorthin fahren.

http://www.molabeach.com/angeln.htm <--- Hier findest Du noch ein paar Infos zu meiner Tour im jetzten Jahr #6

Noch ein Artikel: http://www.molabeach.com/angeln/rutte/artikel_gross2.jpg

gruss stecs


----------



## Pikajatschuh (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kolberg( Polen )*



stecs schrieb:


> Hallo Pikajatschuh,
> 
> war im letzten Jahr in Kolberg angeln, die Ausbeute war enorm. Dorsch, Lachs, Hornis... :m
> Werde dieses Jahr wieder dorthin fahren.
> ...


 


Na das hört sich ja schon mal gut an
da bin ich ja mal gespannt.Hast du die Fische alle vom Kutter aus gefangen 
oder auch Brandungsangeln gemacht?


----------



## stecs (10. April 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Kolberg( Polen )*

Teils teils, vom Kutter war fängiger :v

Petri Heil
stecs


----------



## Biermini (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kolberg( Polen )*

war am 16.und17.april in kollber zum angeln.
ich kann es nur weiterempfhlen.
reichlich dorsch und alle maßig.
wir sind nach bornholm gefahren.
trots wind 6 bis 7 und angelabbruch am 16.
gegen mittag 21 kg


----------



## shorty 38 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kolberg( Polen )*

Hoch lebe Kolberg und Molabeach Gruß Shorty


----------

